

Reminder: Dutch HN Meetup Thursday 2011-07-28 Utrecht, The Netherlands - BjornW

Join us for a meetup of hackers and like-minded individuals in the center of Utrecht! There will be two speakers. One talk is an introduction to Scala, the other talk is a more general talk about tools &#38; tricks of the developer trade. Language will be most likely Dutch, but if there are non-dutch speakers around we'll switch to English :) We strive to make this a recurrent event.
Thanks to SETUP the event is open to all free of charge, but you do need to register, so we have an indication of the amount of people interested.<p>See for more information: http://hackersnl.nl
======
radicalbyte
Thanks to Bjorn for organising this, and to Peter/Bas for their interesting
presentations. Looking forward to the next sessions! Oh, and a tip for anyone
coming to the next session: arrive early so you get a chance to talk to
people.....

------
stuffchunk
It's good to see activity in the Dutch hacker community. I won't be able to
make it to this meetup, but I will try to make it to the next one!

~~~
BjornW
Good to hear! Next one will probably be in Sept instead of August due to
holidays :)

------
rickette
I got this too late, but I'll try make it to the next meetup (in sept).

